# How to post a picture?



## MrMagoo

How can I post a picture in here?
The usual [img ] just turns out to be a link - is it possible to include a picture within the actual text?!

Thanks for your answer(s).
-MrMagoo


----------



## Benjy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> How can I post a picture in here?
> The usual [img ] just turns out to be a link - is it possible to include a picture within the actual text?!
> 
> Thanks for your answer(s).
> -MrMagoo



if you search about a little in this forum there should be a thread by mike about inline images. basically the server started groaning under the load of images people were posting so the feature was disabled. you can attach thumbanails or link, but thats about it.

ben


----------



## lauranazario

Former picture-posting capabilities were eliminated by our Administrator, Mr. Mike Kellogg, so as to ease the load on our servers and in order to make our pages download faster, keeping in mind that a considerable number of our users scattered around the world do not have the benefit of a high-speed broadband connection.

Posting a link to a picture is a viable alternative for all forum members.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## MrMagoo

I see - thanks for your replies! 

Cheers
-MrMagoo


----------



## Jana337

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Former picture-posting capabilities were eliminated by our Administrator, Mr. Mike Kellogg, so as to ease the load on our servers and in order to make our pages download faster, keeping in mind that a considerable number of our users scattered around the world do not have the benefit of a high-speed broadband connection.
> 
> Posting a link to a picture is a viable alternative for all forum members.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



But you can still upload attachments, can't you?

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Jana337 said:
			
		

> But you can still upload attachments, can't you?


Of course, Jana. You just did.  The system parameters still allow thumbnail images. But "pictures", like we used to be able to add before, no. Not anymore.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## panjandrum

From experience elsewhere, this seems to me an excellent decision.  I often use slow links and big pictures were a real pain.
There are plenty of websites that will host your pictures for nothing - posting a link is easy - keeps everyone happy I think.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> But you can still upload attachments, can't you?
> 
> Jana



Well, that's a good solution, but how can I attach "thumbnails"? I'd like the feature if I only were able to. Always when I try to attach an image that is bigger than 24,7 KB, I have to decrease it. And that's ugly, because so you often can't decipher the whole picture.


----------



## Cath.S.

> but how can I attach "thumbnails"?


Who, whenever you attach a file, a clickable thumbnail_ is automatically generated_, so all you have to do is upload the picture from your hard drive.


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Who, whenever you attach a file, a clickable thumbnail_ is automatically generated_, so all you have to do is upload the picture from your hard drive.



That is what I did. And there's always this ugly announcement that my file is too large. I don't get it.


----------



## Cath.S.

Then go to your user control panel > miscellaneous > attachments
and check that you haven't used all your allocated space already.


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> Then go to your user control panel > miscellaneous > attachments
> and check that you haven't used all your allocated space already.



That is what I did. But still ...



> File Too Large. Limit for this filetype is 24.4 KB. Your file is 138.0 KB.



If I decrease it, it will be too small so that you can't decipher it anymore.


----------



## Cath.S.

So your only solution is to have it hosted!
http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> So your only solution is to have it hosted!
> http://www.imageshack.us/



And then? Now I can insert the hosted picture, but it's not a thumbnail yet.


----------



## Cath.S.

No Who - I thought you'd know that, sorry. 
Now all you can do to entice people to click your link is to lure them by using a caption such as:

*Wow!  *
*Now be sure to check out this* *SKATER !*


----------



## Whodunit

egueule said:
			
		

> No Who - I thought you'd know that, sorry.
> Now all you can do to entice people to click your link is to lure them by using a caption such as:
> 
> *Wow!  *
> *Now be sure to check out this* *SKATER !*



Haha okay, Egueule. I'm glad you taught me that here, because that's the way I did it yesterday in the German forum. Thanks again.


----------



## el_novato

There are web pages that we can load images and from over there, we can load them in forum but ...   Does it saturate wordreference site (server)?   Does it make slow the site to "Dial Up" connection?.  I made it in my factory.   In my house I have dial Up connection, then,  I will check it in the house.

Hay sitios en internet que nos permiten subir imágenes, y desde allí, mostrárlas en el foro, pero ... ¿satura esto el servidor de wordreference?.  ¿Hace lento el sitio para el servicio de  conexión teléfonica?.  Hice esto en la computadora que tengo en la fábrica.  En la casa tengo conexión telefónica, asi que lo voy a revisar allá.


----------



## cuchuflete

The simple answer for El_Novato's question is that there is a clear difference in the page load speed with and without large graphics, and when I was on a modem connection it was slow.  Clicking on a link to an external site will burden the server for that site, but not the WR servers.

Cuchu


----------



## el_novato

¿Quitarón la opción de desplegar imágenes desde otros sitio?.


----------

